# افيدوني عن الفنيك



## awad ali (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوني الاعزاء في كل بلد صغير ام كبير 

ارجو افادتي عن صنع مادة الفنيك على صنع قوالب فرمات اساسية للحجر الصناعي لا تاثر علية الحراره المسلطة علية 


القصد من فرمات اساسية 
فرمات تشكل نفس شكل الحجر الطبيعي يتم العمل علية لصنع قوالب الحجر الصناعي البلاستيكية فرمات الصب 

ارجو ممن لديه اي فكره توضيحها لي وشكران لكل من حاول افادتي ولكل من يتفعل مع موضوعي او زيارتة لصفحة 
ابو عامر


----------

